# Discover IP Address's



## ak_davek (Sep 25, 2003)

Is there a dos command that will discover all ip address's of users on a network?

I know that you can use "net view" and then "ping" each of the users by name and find there ip address's . Wondering if there is a way to just list all ip address's of useres with one command??

Thanks
Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are many, I use SuperScan from http://www.foundstone.com, it's a free utility that works pretty well and will scan a large range automagically.


----------



## ak_davek (Sep 25, 2003)

*Utility vs Dos Command*

I figured there are many utilities that would discover IP address's. So is there a built in Dos Command that will do this or must I use a utility.

Thanks
Dave:|


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know of any built-in command to do the job. Since there are free utilities to accomplish it, I don't see what the issue is.


----------

